# My darling Lucky



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My beautiful Lucky cat slipped away last night, about 10pm. I knew it was coming, and because of that, he was not alone. He went peacefully in my Mother's arms. He was about 18. It doesn't feel real, and so many people miss him, not just us, as he was our hotel cat, and he was loved by so many customers and guests.

Lucky wanting his dinner by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky & his tuna by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

6 by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

DSC_0002 by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Elegant Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Maddy and Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky in bed by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky relaxing by Niseag, on Flickr

Todd & Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky tucked up in bed by Niseag, on Flickr

096 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky relaxing by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucy&#x27;s peephole by Niseag, on Flickr

He really was one in a million, we'll never find another like Lucky.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to read this...

RIP Gorgeous Lucky..


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Lucky .....

You gave him a happy, loving home. 

Gone from here, but very much alive on the Other Side. Take heart.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks like a cat among cats...what a lovely characterful face and such lovely pix of him and the equally lovely dog (the one with the catflap is a classic). He was obviously dearly loved by all. He will be sadly missed...RIP lovely boy.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

And meant to say, the picture of him guarding the tuna is a real winner!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely looking boy, his face tells a story. I'm sure he's had a wonderful life, I'm so sorry. Bless you Lucky.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

What a goregous boy. So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, he was a handsome boy. RIP Lucky.


----------

